# North Star coffee.



## leodis (Aug 26, 2018)

These are my local roasters and I find them amazing, any other lovers of North Star here?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep I come and go with these.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep. We had a kilo of North Star beans not that long ago on our "lighter side of life" subscription. Nice to have those guys local to you. Welcome BTW.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

leodis said:


> These are my local roasters and I find them amazing, any other lovers of North Star here?


Not local but been the the General Store a couple of times..good coffee, good food.


----------



## leodis (Aug 26, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Yep. We had a kilo of North Star beans not that long ago on our "lighter side of life" subscription. Nice to have those guys local to you. Welcome BTW.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Thanks for the welcome. Good to be here. Scared I'm setting off on a very expensive journey. I really geek out over things I'm into and am a terrible perfectionist


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah hang on to your wallet, abandon hope all ye who enter here. You got that bit right for sure. We call it upgraditis, a medical condition whereby the addiction to producing the best coffee you can becomes an obsession, leading to a prolapsed wallet and coffeacephalus (coffee on the brain). If you let it and have the funds that is. It's not compulsory but can be compulsive.

Seek advice, buy wisely once, spend the difference on beans rather than kit rolling!


----------



## leodis (Aug 26, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah hang on to your wallet, abandon hope all ye who enter here. You got that bit right for sure. We call it upgraditis, a medical condition whereby the addiction to producing the best coffee you can becomes an obsession, leading to a prolapsed wallet and coffeacephalus (coffee on the brain). If you let it and have the funds that is. It's not compulsory but can be compulsive.


Meh, can't take it with you.might as well use it to improve your quality of life.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

100%. That's what its for so long as it's spare!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I work in a brewery in Leeds and before they moved to their current premises down on Leeds Dock they were in the unit opposite us, not only did it mean it always smelt great but you could just wander over to the roastery for coffee any time! I think they are pretty good. Although I've had Maude Coffee a few times recently which is also Leeds based and I've found that tasty


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

chip_kara said:


> I work in a brewery in Leeds and before they moved to their current premises down on Leeds Dock they were in the unit opposite us, not only did it mean it always smelt great but you could just wander over to the roastery for coffee any time! I think they are pretty good. Although I've had Maude Coffee a few times recently which is also Leeds based and I've found that tasty


Yeah, Maude are excellent - I visited them and North Star earlier this year, found Maude's offerings to be among my favourites i've had!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive had great beans from North Star. Nipped down to their original unit when I worked in Leeds to grab a few bags - the unit was near to one of my customers offices.

I backed their strange kickstarter campaign to buy their new roaster.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

+1 for North Star


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Just got 2 bags for my birthday, I have checked the website and no support for this question.

What temp are you brewing espresso at? I have the house blend one if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tinkstar said:


> Just got 2 bags for my birthday, I have checked the website and no support for this question.
> 
> What temp are you brewing espresso at? I have the house blend one if that makes a difference.


 Not sure if this helps or not as I never change the temp for my espresso but previously i have brewed all their blends at 93 but to be honest it's a pretty forgiving stuff so just start where you lef toff is my advice


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not sure if this helps or not as I never change the temp for my espresso but previously i have brewed all their blends at 93 but to be honest it's a pretty forgiving stuff so just start where you lef toff is my advice


 I was using blackcat and they suggested 90.

Northstar requires 93 🤣

Instant improvement and wow best espresso I have made at home.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tinkstar said:


> I was using blackcat and they suggested 90.
> 
> Northstar requires 93 🤣
> 
> Instant improvement and wow best espresso I have made at home.


 Good news

I'm not an advocate of suggesting an exact temp for home use, often people dont have machine they can actually change the temp on , or if they can it takes 30 mins for it to take effect.

Ive never been below 93 for any espresso tbh, or seen many roasters recommend below 93 , but again thats just me


----------

